# H Room pricing



## Pooh2 (May 30, 2017)

Our experience (as recently as two months ago) has been that the H room is priced the same as a roomette with a qualifying disability.

When I made reservations for the Empire Builder yesterday, they insisted the H room was about 10,000 points more than the roomette and the pricing of one had nothing to do with the other. I was short of points to book at the higher amount so snagged the Family room which was slightly less than the roomette.

Is this a change in policy? I did call back a second time and got the same answer from a different rep.


----------



## the_traveler (May 30, 2017)

Did you specify that you qualify for the H-Room? :huh:

If you do qualify, it is available at the roomettes price. (You also would get the 15% disability discount on the rail fare AND the accommodation charge!  ) If you do not qualify, it would be at the bedroom price.


----------



## diesteldorf (May 30, 2017)

Hi Pooh,

Did you mention to them up front that you had a disability and wanted them to add special instructions to your reservation, i.e. people movers, meals in room etc?

You didn't do anything wrong, but sometimes, I've noticed from experience, they can be a lot more accommodating when they realize you are actually qualified for the room.

Legally, they may not be able to ask you, but I find it is easier if I am open and volunteer to give them whatever information may make it easier for them to see that I am not trying to put one over on them.

If they thought you weren't entitled to it, they may be trying to charge you the rate of a full bedroom, since they will often sell the H room for the bedroom rate if it is within 2 weeks of departure.

Your other course of action could be to get someone to make a regular reservation so you can actually see the dollar amount of what the reservation is worth. Then call AGR later and tell them you would like to pay with points. If the points required are higher than what you think they should be, ask them for clarification. Good Luck.


----------



## Pooh2 (May 30, 2017)

Yes, I specified that I qualify for the H room (I think otherwise you cannot book it until 2 weeks before the trip?). The trip is not until fall.

The first woman seemed confused at the request, the second woman was adamant the price of a roomette had nothing to do with the H room pricing.

Since the Family room was less than the roomette and is on the first floor and close to the facilities, I think we will stick with that.

Kind of frustrating that the agents are not consistent with the booking policy.

I was trying to find somewhere on the website that points to the pricing policy but did not find anything with specific wording.


----------



## George K (May 30, 2017)

https://www.amtrak.com/making-reservations-for-passengers-with-a-disability



> Who May Reserve Accessible Room AccommodationsUp until 14 days prior to the departure of each train from its origin city, *reservations for accessible bedrooms may be made only* for passengers with a disability who travel with a wheeled mobility device.
> 
> Passengers booking an accessible bedroom accommodation will be required to certify that they require one or more of the accessible features of the accessible room accommodation in order to book and receive the discount. Passengers are not required to indicate the type of disability they have but only that they require the accessible features due to a disability. Conductors on trains with accessible room accommodations will provide a self-certification form to be completed by the passenger.
> 
> ...


If I read that first sentence correctly, unless you're in a wheelchair, or walker-dependent, you don't qualify, regardless of what other disability you might have.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 30, 2017)

Pooh2 said:


> Yes, I specified that I qualify for the H room (I think otherwise you cannot book it until 2 weeks before the trip?).


So far as I'm aware you're absolutely correct.



the_traveler said:


> If you do qualify, it is available at the roomettes price.


 Can you link to wherever this is stated in writing?


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2017)

No link, but I can confirm that this happened to me.

I forget the actual fares, but when I checked on line, the price for a roomettes showed something like $390. When I called and asked the agent for the H-Room, the fare was like $330!


----------



## PVD (May 31, 2017)

that makes sense, that is roughly the 15% discount


----------

